# Counting the T-Mobile Days



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I know many have had great luck with T-Mobile, but we have been counting the months, now days until our crappy 2-year contract with T-Mobile is up.  We both have Blackberries, which we really like, have had the phones checked professionally several time - BUT still drop calls on a daily basis.  Like I said I know many (including the weasel salesperson we had) have never had a single problem. Maybe it's due to being in Arizona, maybe because we are in the mountainous Ahwatukee (although it seems to happen all over the Valley).

Anyway, we have almost decided to go with Verizon for its great coverage and my whole family with them.  Question is, who do you guys have, especially in AZ?  I know if we go with Verizon we will have to get new phones (oh darn).  What do you suggest for a new phone.  I love the BB and have thought about the new Storm 2.  My hubby loves his Pearl and may want to go with a flip version.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We were at one time on T-Mobile because my hubby's company was with T-Mobile. It was horrible... we didn't even wait until contract was up. We went from having signal/coverage on one day to nothing the next. T-Mobile said it wasn't their problem and that nothing in their contract guaratees that they have to provide coverage. Long story, short... we paid to drop them and are now part of a class action suit against T-Mobile.

Hubby still has his T-Mobile BlackBerry and has no signal when he comes home. His companies answer was to supply him with a Verizon cell phone in addition to the T-M BB so that they could contact him 24/7. Crazy, I know, but true!!

We are now on Verizon and have no problems with them whatsoever. I have a BB Storm and love it! I was torn between the Storm and the Curve. Verizon allows a 30 day try-it-or-return-it policy so I decided to give the Storm a try. I am still using it! I know several people who also have BlackBerry's with other cell providers and they think their cell company is the best. Guess it all depends on the area you live in. I am in NE Texas BTW and my hubby works in Houston during the week.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I had t-mobile when I lived in Phoenix a few years ago and didn't have any problems with it, generally. I'm with AT&T for my iphone now and haven't had any reception problems. I have regular problems here with my K's whispernet but I can download to my kindle for iphone app without any issues 24/7.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Angela - I was afraid the Storm (2) might just be the newest thing & not worth the hype.  I'm hoping to find some sort of smoking deals on Black Friday (death to T-Mobile Day!!).

Rasputina - I know, I hear many who say they've never had a solitary problem.  I must be the lucky one who dropped calls from every area of the Valley and beyond.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Some cell companies are stronger in some areas of the country than others.  I would ask they people around me who they use and how their service is.  It might give you a better idea who to go with.

Personally, I have Verizon.  I've lived in Illinois, Montana, Hawaii, Oklahoma, West Virginia and California.  Other than Huntington, WV, I've had no problems with it.  In WV, I had to stand outside my apartments to use even use the phone.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

F1, I too live in AZ (Tucson).  I too have Verizon, well I had Alltel until they became Verizon, and have to say that I LOVE it.  Even with the cheap phones, I get coverage EVERYWHERE.  Even in Homedepot and Walmart  .  At one time I had AT&T, and I HATED it!!! I couldn't get reception in my house either.  I had to go out the front door, down the driveway, and stand in the street to use that phone.  I am so glad I never got around to mailing in the rebate that was supposed to activate my contract as I canceled in the first month.  I have family that lives out in the middle of NOWHERE down by Douglas, and the only phones that get reception there are Verizon's.  As for phone types... I only use mine for calling, I don't text, email or anything else from it so i only have the basic model so i can't help you there. 

Good Luck in your quest for a new phone.  I hope you find the one that best suits your needs.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Depends on your use and what yo do with your phone, but I think I'm going to switch to one of the independent carriers, where you get $40-all you want for 1 month.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I have found really good deals when signing up for a new cell carrier using www.wirefly.com , I think Amazon has pretty good deals on cellphones and contracts too.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've had T-Mobile since 2003 and am not under contract.  My complaint is that they don't have a budget plan.  I don't use my phone that much.  I dropped from the 1000 minute plan ($40 plus taxes and surcharges, making it $50) to the lowest price plan ($30 plus coming to $38.50 a month).  I just haven't gotten around to changing yet, but I might go with  Virgin that a friend recommended.  

No problems with dropped calls for me with T-Mobile.  I just hate talking on it in front of anyone or out on the noisy streets and I hate to hear others with theirs.

I realize this is no help to F1-Wild.

Can anyone recommend a very low-cost low-use service with good reception?  I've been wasting so much money on T-Mobile, but even Credo doesn't have a cheaper plan.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

if you are going for Verizon, BB is really a good phone to go.. especially the storm 2. very nice phone. if you're in for AT&T, if you're even considering one, then maybe go for an iPhone.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

911jason said:


> I have found really good deals when signing up for a new cell carrier using www.wirefly.com , I think Amazon has pretty good deals on cellphones and contracts too.


I was just on this website and the price for a Storm2 with Verizon was better ($149 vs. $179), but with Verizon direct they offer another BB free - that would justify spending a bit more since my hubby also needs a new phone. I did get my original BB & service through Amazon right around the Black Friday/holiday time several years ago and got a smoking deal.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Depends on your use and what yo do with your phone, but I think I'm going to switch to one of the independent carriers, where you get $40-all you want for 1 month.


When we lived in the UK we had this type of deal and it was so much better. Wish the USA would catch up with phone service as they've been so far behind for so, so long!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

carlobee said:


> if you are going for Verizon, BB is really a good phone to go.. especially the storm 2. very nice phone. if you're in for AT&T, if you're even considering one, then maybe go for an iPhone.


Thanks, Carlobee! These are probably the phones I'll be looking at. I always go for the newest, coolest while my hubby likes small/fit in his pocket with the best apps.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm on Verizon and I don't live in Arizona but I do have a bb flip...I bought it primarily because I wanted a phone with some extra benefits. I mainly use the phone, which is tons better than my razr ever thought about being, and the calendar and contacts. The calendar is keeping my life in order and the contacts are much more complete than a regular phone. The data package that Verizon makes you buy enables you to do almost anything online with your phone, however, with the flip in particular the screen is not big enough to do any major net surfing or application work. I do have my budget on an excel spreadsheet that I can edit with my bb but it's kind of klunky. So, if you want a bb for net surfing, buy one with a larger screen. I do like my flip overall simply because I wanted a phone first, additional features second. Coming from a Razr the size is similar and I don't have to worry about locking the keyboard when it's in my purse or pocket. I can get my email, check out facebook and do minor surfing without breaking out my netbook.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sherylb said:


> I'm on Verizon and I don't live in Arizona but I do have a bb flip...


Thanks for this Sherylb - I think this would be perfect for my hubby since he loves his Pearl (the flip is a Pearl right?) and can actually read the screen. I have to go for something larger due to what I want my phone to do. Good to know someone loves their Flip.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I was just on this website and the price for a Storm2 with Verizon was better ($149 vs. $179), but with Verizon direct they offer another BB free - that would justify spending a bit more since my hubby also needs a new phone. I did get my original BB & service through Amazon right around the Black Friday/holiday time several years ago and got a smoking deal.


I got my Storm2 for $49 with a rebate. I paid the $149 up front and still waiting for my $100. We got the rebate because we didn't get the free BB.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I always go for the newest, coolest while my hubby likes small/fit in his pocket with the best apps.


You might want to check out the LG Dare for him. DH & I both have the Dare and love it. Extra small and does all kind of cool things!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I've had T-Mobile since 2003 and am not under contract. My complaint is that they don't have a budget plan. I don't use my phone that much. I dropped from the 1000 minute plan ($40 plus taxes and surcharges, making it $50) to the lowest price plan ($30 plus coming to $38.50 a month). I just haven't gotten around to changing yet, but I might go with Virgin that a friend recommended.
> 
> No problems with dropped calls for me with T-Mobile. I just hate talking on it in front of anyone or out on the noisy streets and I hate to hear others with theirs.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just switch to their prepaid. We have that one of our phones and it works great. We just add minutes as we need them and ours are good for a year.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in OC, CA and I'm waiting for my the 2-year T-Mobile contract to mature too. I have to wait till March, I think. I will lose the signal so often that it's kinda annoying. I shouldn't be losing the signal according to the service map of T-Mobile. My daughters are telling me everyone says Verizon has better service. One of my daughter is using AT&T since she's using iPhone and that often lose the signal too. I'm thinking I want to have iPhone too when my contract is mature so hoping Verizon will carry iPhone as the rumor has it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Shizu said:


> I'm thinking I want to have iPhone too when my contract is mature so hoping Verizon will carry iPhone as the rumor has it.


I wouldn't hold your breath on Verizon getting the iPhone. There was talk awhile back that they were trying to work out a deal, and also that AT&T was offering big-time money to keep the iPhone exclusively theirs. Now that the *DROID* site has launched, I think it's highly unlikely that Apple will be doing business with Verizon anytime soon.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Angela said:


> I got my Storm2 for $49 with a rebate. I paid the $149 up front and still waiting for my $100. We got the rebate because we didn't get the free BB.


Did you go directly though Verizon? Online or at one of their stores?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sebat said:


> You might want to check out the LG Dare for him. DH & I both have the Dare and love it. Extra small and does all kind of cool things!


Cool, Sebat - thanks! I've already sent him on to research.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Shizu said:


> I'm in OC, CA and I'm waiting for my the 2-year T-Mobile contract to mature too. I have to wait till March, I think. I will lose the signal so often that it's kinda annoying. I shouldn't be losing the signal according to the service map of T-Mobile. My daughters are telling me everyone says Verizon has better service. One of my daughter is using AT&T since she's using iPhone and that often lose the signal too. I'm thinking I want to have iPhone too when my contract is mature so hoping Verizon will carry iPhone as the rumor has it.


That's the dilemma, isn't it? Everyone wants the iPhone, but with the better service from Verizon. Hubby says the DROID2 is supposed to be out after the first of the year and with compatible apps to the iPhone.

Anyone know what email application the iPhone coordinates with?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

compatible apps to the iphone? I find that kinda hard to believe. There are literally multiple thousands of iphone apps.

ok for the heck of it I decided to google the count for iphone apps.

WOW I didn't know that it was already nearing 50k back in June. http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2009/06/10/apple-fact-check-50000-iphone-apps/

from the article: 
In the bar graph displayed on the Moscone Center's oversize screens, the iPhone's 50,000 apps towered over the

* 4,900 Google (GOOG) Android apps,
* 1,088 Nokia (NOK) Ovi Store apps,
* 1,030 Research in Motion (RIMM) BlackBerry apps, and
* 18 apps for "somebody else, I can't read it &#8230; it's small," Schiller joked, referring to Palm's (PALM) App Catalog.

Here is apples page on iphone email options. http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1385


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> When we lived in the UK we had this type of deal and it was so much better. Wish the USA would catch up with phone service as they've been so far behind for so, so long!


this is available in the usa these days, just to let you know..


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

angelad said:


> this is available in the usa these days, just to let you know..


Oh I know - have seen it since, but the cell phone technology here is so lagging behind.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

911jason said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath on Verizon getting the iPhone. There was talk awhile back that they were trying to work out a deal, and also that AT&T was offering big-time money to keep the iPhone exclusively theirs. Now that the *DROID* site has launched, I think it's highly unlikely that Apple will be doing business with Verizon anytime soon.


Well, now I get to contradict my own post... new rumors about a whole new iPhone coming to Verizon in the 3rd quarter of 2010.

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/11/06/report_apple_to_launch_verizon_iphone_in_q3_2010.html


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

911jason said:


> Well, now I get to contradict my own post... new rumors about a whole new iPhone coming to Verizon in the 3rd quarter of 2010.
> 
> http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/11/06/report_apple_to_launch_verizon_iphone_in_q3_2010.html


Most excellent!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

That is good news. Thanks for posting it Jason.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I just got my Verizon Droid today... I will never miss an iphone, nor will I need to wait and wait and wait hoping for one anymore   It's a spectacular phone and better than the iphone in many ways.  I think it only lacks in number of apps (if -only- 10,000 is too few) and the fact it doesn't have multi-touch which I couldn't care less about.  But it has cheaper apps, it's open source, bigger screen, better camera with a flash, physical keyboard option, has Verizon 3G service, a lot of features people had to beg for from Apple for years (Cut and Paste/SMS), multiple applications running at once... I just don't see wanting an iphone now.  Heck, I think it just replaced my brand new Garmin Nuvi with a free app from google... and I heard iphone gps apps are like $80?  I'm just over the moon with this thing right now...


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> I just got my Verizon Droid today... I will never miss an iphone, nor will I need to wait and wait and wait hoping for one anymore  It's a spectacular phone and better than the iphone in many ways. I think it only lacks in number of apps (if -only- 10,000 is too few) and the fact it doesn't have multi-touch which I couldn't care less about. But it has cheaper apps, it's open source, bigger screen, better camera with a flash, physical keyboard option, has Verizon 3G service, a lot of features people had to beg for from Apple for years (Cut and Paste/SMS), multiple applications running at once... I just don't see wanting an iphone now. Heck, I think it just replaced my brand new Garmin Nuvi with a free app from google... and I heard iphone gps apps are like $80? I'm just over the moon with this thing right now...


Thank you for this review! I am going to get the Droid, too. I have to wait till December 2nd for my AT&T contract to be up. But, then Verizon here I come!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OH MY!!!  I just got my email notification that the DROID is now available at our Verizon.  According to the info it sells for $299, with a $110 discount for a total of $189.  Now we'll have to compare where to buy with the best deal!

For those who have it already (or are "in the know"), which email program does it work with (ie. Outlook/Blackberry)?

I would love a DROID!!!  If I get a job (interviewed for 2 Friday!) one will be mine!!!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'll stick with my AT&T if the new one will be smaller.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> If I get a job (interviewed for 2 Friday!)


Got my fingers crossed for you! Good Luck!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sebat said:


> Got my fingers crossed for you! Good Luck!!!


Thank you - sooooooo much! My goal is to have a call from the one job that is less than 3 miles from my house by Tuesday! I am open to the new adventure (she says extremely positively!)!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Thank you - sooooooo much! My goal is to have a call from the one job that is less than 3 miles from my house by Tuesday! I am open to the new adventure (she says extremely positively!)!!


You probably do this, but send a thank you card for the opportunity to interview. My last boss, ate that up. I think it might have actually gotten me that job. I'd call Wed am if I hadn't heard from them.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> OH MY!!! I just got my email notification that the DROID is now available at our Verizon. According to the info it sells for $299, with a $110 discount for a total of $189. Now we'll have to compare where to buy with the best deal!
> 
> For those who have it already (or are "in the know"), which email program does it work with (ie. Outlook/Blackberry)?
> 
> I would love a DROID!!! If I get a job (interviewed for 2 Friday!) one will be mine!!!


I'll start another topic on it


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

*Wirefly* is selling the DROID ERIS by HTC for $49.99 with a new Verizon contract and the DROID by Motorola for $149.99 with new contract. No rebates required. The HTC model doesn't have a QWERTY keyboard, the Motorola does.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sebat said:


> You probably do this, but send a thank you card for the opportunity to interview. My last boss, ate that up. I think it might have actually gotten me that job. I'd call Wed am if I hadn't heard from them.


I already did that as I always do. And hopefully our mention will encourage others to do the same, as I think it's a wonderful practice and shows a bit more than just the norm.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

911jason said:


> *Wirefly* is selling the DROID ERIS by HTC for $49.99 with a new Verizon contract and the DROID by Motorola for $149.99 with new contract. No rebates required. The HTC model doesn't have a QWERTY keyboard, the Motorola does.


Awesome - thanks for the tip. We have another few weeks with the dreaded T-Mobile and so we'll see who wants our business the most.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Did you go directly though Verizon? Online or at one of their stores?


At my local Verizon store. I don't know if this was the "deal of the day" or if it was because we get special deals and discounts because of the company my hubby works for.

Sorry it too me so long to respond. Things have been crazy around here and my computer time has been limited.

The Droid looks great and pretty cool, but I am happy with my Storm for now.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Angela said:


> At my local Verizon store. I don't know if this was the "deal of the day" or if it was because we get special deals and discounts because of the company my hubby works for.
> 
> Sorry it too me so long to respond. Things have been crazy around here and my computer time has been limited.
> 
> The Droid looks great and pretty cool, but I am happy with my Storm for now.


No worries, Angela - we're just starting the search (as we still have a few more long weeks to go) and I appreciate your info. We'll probably go to the new fabulously huge Verizon store that opened near us and see which phone and deal would work best for us and ask what they woud do to get our business over WireFly (or similar).

The company my husband contracts to offers a big fat Verizon discount and his boss has been trying to get him on full-time...so, you never know.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gotta love those company discounts!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Angela said:


> Gotta love those company discounts!!


Fingers are crossed for them...soon!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I as I said in the other thread,we saw both the Droid & Storm2 - still can't decide.  The Blackberry is 2 for 2w so we both could get a S2 for under $180 total, but the Droid was very cool, at $199 each.  I know there are deals through Wirefly, but through Verizon there are also deals - like Visa GC & referral $ for my family.  Also,BB coordinates with my Outlook for email, etc. and the Droid doesn't......we need to decide in less than 2 week!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I think the Droid looks pretty cool, but I love the fact that I can sync my BB with my Outlook and keep calendar and contacts up to date. I have had a smart phone for over 2 years and I don't think I could ever give it up now. Good luck with your decision, I know how hard it is to decide!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Angela said:


> I think the Droid looks pretty cool, but I love the fact that I can sync my BB with my Outlook and keep calendar and contacts up to date. I have had a smart phone for over 2 years and I don't think I could ever give it up now. Good luck with your decision, I know how hard it is to decide!


Exactly! Thanks!


----------

